# Anyone experienced down reg (Buserelin) not working?



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Our cycle has just been cancelled due to my DW being on 5ml (or is it .5ml!?) of Buserelin daily for 19 days and her oestrogen levels weren't touched, let alone decreased ... anyone else heard of/experienced this?  We have an appointment with the clinic tomorrow, but as always, real life stories always seem a little more helpful than hearing it from a doc!


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Sillywrong,
I started down regging on 13th May (Buserelin nasal spray) and had a scan two weeks later on 27th May when I expected to start stimms. The scan showed that I hadn't responded to the Buserelin at all; my lining was thick and I had a follicle on my left ovary which was about to be released.
I was pretty devastated! My consultant told me to stop the Buserelin immediately and he's starting me on a short protocol when my period comes. So it's delayed the whole process by a few weeks but when I posted my story on FF lots of kind people replied to say that SP is as effective as LP and that some of them had also failed to down reg. Apparently it's not that uncommon and shouldn't affect the outcome of treatment. Have a look at my post in IVF entitled Failure to DR as you might find it reassuring too.
Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you so much! That thread was so helpful!  We were under the impression it was quite rare - whereas that thread make it sound normal!  We're egg sharing though, and have now lost our recipient


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I never down reg on it, I posted on the thread mentioned so you im guessing you read it but I always have to shed my lining with Norethisterone then carry on xx


----------



## Super125 (Dec 2, 2014)

I was buserelin for a long time - my E2 increased. I had been on the microgygen pill prior to the buserelin and my body [well the cyst] was just fighting it. I had to stop and wait for a natural bleed. I did not want to do long protocol after that experience and so i went ahead with short protocol. It worked much better for my body. I tried another IVF cycle starting with just the pill and it just quietened my ovaries to the point they stopped working. I had much better follicle count at baseline with short protocol with zero down reg.

Any delay can be upsetting - i know only too well. i tried everything i could to bring on a bleed whilst on buserelin but to no avail.


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

This happened to me too and then my period didn't return for what felt like ages (so the buserelin had done something). I ended up taking norethisterone to bleed and then starting on short protocol. It worked and I ended up with my ds, followed by my dd with one of my frozen embies from the same cycle. Good luck.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm having trouble with high oestrogen and a cyst that keeps stopping me being able to start short protocol so tomorrow they might put me on Buserelin to try and bring the oestrogen down. I'm not convinced it will work having read this, but we can but try. 

In my cycle in Jan I was down regged on Buserelin for two weeks. That cycle was a bust (4of5 eggs were immature) so was kind of hoping for short protocol... 

Just curious really to find out if Buserelin can down reg us girls who have high oestrogen to start with. Especially people like me and Lilly who have endo.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had two very different experiences of buserelin DR! Typical me to be contrary  

With the first one went like a dream, no nasty side effects or anything and downregged perfectly and if anything I actually felt better than normal. It really helped my endo and I jokingly asked my consultant to put me on it permanently because I was in love with it  

The second one was a complete nightmare. My lining didn't thin enough, I grew a couple of cyst and one big nasty estrogen producing follicular cyst, had every nasty symptom, felt dreadful, my oestrogen hit 3000+ at one point. I ended up on it for 40+ days until I was ready.

I think sometimes our bodies just like being awkward - it's not a very scientific explanation but I'm sticking with it!  

I just wish no one had to go through all these added complications making it harder  

Xxx


----------

